# Texas Rag help



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

when tying the texas rag decoys do yall use staples to seal the bottom of the bag? it looks better but is it worth it?


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I stapled the hell out of all mine for the most part it worked good. Rags in general have a lot of upkeep though. But are nice and cheap.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

tell me about it..im making 200 now


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

mea nd a freind made 400 last summer it gets really really tiering...and at the end of the season we had about 20 to be readone..


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

well thats not too bad


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

no not when you think about it...to bad you didnt talk about rags a few weeks earlier i just sold my 400.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

just my luck...haha oh well

Im finished with my first 100 and got another 100 to finish tomorrow


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

jeese did you work all day!!!!!!!!

are you taping the knots on the sticks?


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

well i tied them last night (i diddnt have the sticks) and this afternoon i tied the sticks on and stapled the bellies-in all i worked probably 5 hours :-?


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

oh and i went hunting this morning and killed 10 so it wasnt too bad today-all the working payed off kinda even tho i diddnt use the dekes


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

i would tape the knots that are tied around the sticks whe nwe started using rags we had 100 and didnt tape them adn the next morning they were all untied and we had to tie them that monring in the cold and it was hell.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

what kinda spread do you have now?


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

16 dozen northwinds and 12 dozen shells, trying to sell the shells to get all northwinds.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

price on the shells?


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

i have 7 dozen magnums wich are 30 inches long they go for usually 149 a dozen. would like 100 a dozen for those... i also have 4 dozen standards that are usually 100 a dozen and im selling those for 75 a dozen. buyer payes shipping


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

what kind are the standard


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

they are all gand h snows..


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

ok


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

can you hunt over all rags and shells?


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

yup, are you interested..?


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

i dont think i really dont have the money now (thats why im making rags) haha


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

ok thanks anywyas, well if you find anyone who wants them drop me a line.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

sure thang


----------

